# My 90gal planted. 37 days of progress.



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Photos here:


http://imgur.com/c6t4A


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice tank what substrate is that?


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Estes black sand.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

anymore updates? are you dosing ferts at all or co2? great growth in the black sand.... im looking to setup something just like this.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

j.thomson said:


> anymore updates? are you dosing ferts at all or co2? great growth in the black sand.... im looking to setup something just like this.


I'm dosing ferts. Was using DIY C02 for a while but some of it got into the tank and killed some shrimp. Just dosing dry ferts and flourish excel. The s repens has been growing more. Crypts shooting off everywhere. Java fern is not doing well for some reason. The Vals are still growing but not as fast.


----------

